# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Roof strut wall removal problem

## kitkat

Hi, 
I'm currently removing some walls in my kitchen and have encountered an issue in the roof for half of the wall. One half I have already removed without a problem. 
I will post some pictures to help anybody give me a hand ! 
Above part of the wall I wish to remove there appears to be a strut which is resting on an internal wall. There are two others in the roof on the same side doing the same thing but there are no others in the entire roof !!???? 
You'll need to look at the plan and photos to fully understand what I mean. 
My question is, can I remove this strut safely? I imagine if it is required I will have to restrut this beam from another wall but just need confirmation of this as I haven't been DIY'ing for very long !!

----------


## echnidna

you need another strut or a supporting beam.

----------


## kitkat

Thanks for that. 
Any ideas why there are only 3 in the entire roof, all in the same area ?

----------


## ThePope

From the look of it you've also got a hanger (the beam running across the top of ceiling joists) being supported on the wall you're removing, you'll need to transfer that load somewhere aswell as the roof load under those purlin struts. 
As you mention yourself you are new at this so I'd highly recommend getting a builder or carpenter in to have a look at what's required. From the pics it looks like it's fairly straightforward and you may be able to do it yourself but you do need an experienced eye to inspect the job and advise.

----------


## ThePope

> Thanks for that. 
> Any ideas why there are only 3 in the entire roof, all in the same area ?

  post some pics of the other parts of the roof and I'll tell you  :Smilie:

----------


## kitkat

Thanks Pope, 
I had another look at the roof and I did find some other struts. They are vertical struts going from the purlin to the varandah exterior wall. I guess I misstook them because they look different from the other "V" looking struts. I also guess they look different because they don't have to cover such a long span ? - they have a convenient wall right below them. 
Incidently, how would you get rid of the hanger "I beam" I've marked.  It sits halfway accross the garage ceiling between the exterior and interior brick walls. (I want to use this as an attic in the near future)

----------


## Termite

I'd do what ThePope said, get in a chippy, a Barrup Brace would take care of the purlin but you still have the problem of the ceiling hanger.

----------


## ThePope

When you say "attic" do you mean you want to utilise the roof space for a bit of extra storage or do you mean something else. You don't seem to have the head height there to do anything else.

----------


## ThePope

> a Barrup Brace would take care of the purlin...

  is that one of those steel cable purlin support gizmos ?

----------


## kitkat

> When you say "attic" do you mean you want to utilise the roof space for a bit of extra storage or do you mean something else. You don't seem to have the head height there to do anything else.

  Just for storage but would isolate from rest of roof with walls, however I have about 2.2 metres in the center. A collar beam would also need to be addressed. I guess it may involve getting the experts in, at least to have a look at this stuff.

----------


## ThePope

> I guess it may involve getting the experts in, at least to have a look at this stuff.

  There are numerous ways of tackling both projects, no one can give exact advice site unseen. So yes, get someone in to look and advise you on the structural work required and take it from there.

----------

